# General Discussion > Opinions >  Your dream job?

## fermento

If you could have any job in the world, what would it be?

----------


## Duo

Prime minister, and I would exercise my powers to the fullest to make things go just the way I want them

----------


## Ma Cherie

I would be the world's most respected author and philosipher.  :Poh:

----------


## Dutch Baka

RULE THE WORLD  :Evil:  


...no im working on it now... being a webdesigner,, make money with sitting on a tropical island, and design some new websites ( when im not bussy with swimming with the dolphins....  :Wavey:  )

----------


## Dutch Baka

> Prime minister, and I would exercise my powers to the fullest to make things go just the way I want them



prime minister of belgium???? is that nice ....

i dont say anything about our one.. i mean we have Harry potter  :Relieved:

----------


## RockLee

Well payed person, have my own company and make a few million bucks a year...  :Blush:

----------


## Jungle Boy

Um...seriously...my dream job would to be the towel boy for the Japanese women's beach volleyball team  :Laughing: 

But realistically...anything in Japan would do nicely.

----------


## Duo

> prime minister of belgium???? is that nice ....
> 
> i dont say anything about our one.. i mean we have Harry potter



No no, not Belgium, my french isn't good enough, and my flemish is non existant  :Sad:  

I think it would be a cool job though, i would tell ppl to do this and that, and would make stupid hypocritical jokes with other leaders  :Blush:

----------


## Miss_apollo7

My dream job? The one I have now!!!  :Laughing: 
I got my dream job: this job, when I left my former workplace for another (and better) earlier this year....within consulting.

----------


## Frank D. White

Anything that would combine LOOONG BLACK HAIR with cats would be nice! Can't think of what kind of job would fit that bill?

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## RockLee

> Anything that would combine LOOONG BLACK HAIR with cats would be nice! Can't think of what kind of job would fit that bill?
> 
> Frank


OMG..before I came in and saw u posted Frank I said to myself..."Frank will mention something combining long black hair" and I was RIGHT !!!!!  :Sou ka:  do I know you or do I know you ???  :Poh:

----------


## phantasmagoria

Rockstar  :Cool:  
Lawyer (No idea why, it's just been a lifelong thing)
Marine Biologist (If I'd get to dive, I love diving)
English teacher in Japan (I'd need to do higher french though to do the Japanese course.. meep!)
*Psychologist* (current main ambition)

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> Anything that would combine LOOONG BLACK HAIR with cats would be nice! Can't think of what kind of job would fit that bill?
> 
> Frank


hahah...that is a difficult question to answer.....  :Blush:  I don't know what kind of job would fit .......

----------


## Doc

Screenplay writer for a video game company.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Mycernius

Chocolate buyer for a big chocolate firm that deal in nothing but chocolate. Must pay well and involve chocolate. :homer: mmm chocolate

----------


## eastsidefunksta

POWER RANGER!!! IT'S MORPHIN' TIME!!!  :Poh: 

my dream job would be to get paid to travel...sweeeeeeeet  :Laughing:

----------


## Doc

> Chocolate buyer for a big chocolate firm that deal in nothing but chocolate. Must pay well and involve chocolate. :homer: mmm chocolate


Krispy Kreams and pumpkin pie would be a better firm for me. :Laughing: 

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Index

Porn star.

----------


## IncipientClarity

Hmm -thinks long and hard-...I guess my dream job would be ... hmm...oh what the heck...a singer! haha.

----------


## Doc

> Porn star.


Good luck trying not to catch VDs or HIV/AIDS.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Silverbackman

Probably Ruler of the World.

That is probably and impossible occupation but the closest thing to it is President of the United States.

----------


## jeisan

dream job huh? getting paid to sleep, like for a sleep study. i get a box that holds data and every night i hook some electrodes to my head then once a month or maybe every wednesday i go turn in the box and get a new one, and my paycheck. 

though i could be content living above my own surf shop on a nice beach somewhere.

----------

